# The Limekiln thread



## shatters (Apr 22, 2009)

There's loads of these around me, so instead of posting a report about each I thought I would start a thread and see if anyone can add some more .
































Will go out with the kids after school and take some more.

Phil


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 22, 2009)

Kilns at Burdiehouse:

http://derelictionaddiction.fotopic.net/c1654914.html


----------



## shatters (Apr 22, 2009)

A couple from tonights shenanigans











Phil


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 23, 2009)

Those are great, Phil.  The only one I've seen in my neck of the woods is this one at Charmouth, Dorset. It's been tarted-up, heritage wise, and there's only a bit of it but I'll post it up anyway. The only other ones I've read about were at Sidmouth, but I think they've been long since destroyed.


----------



## shatters (Apr 23, 2009)

Cheers Foxy, if the rain holds off I might go and find some more later.

Phil


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 23, 2009)

I've not got any pictures but Marple has a nice set of lime kilns, which have been preserved.


----------



## shatters (Apr 23, 2009)

Another 2 from today,first 1 modified into a shipon





















Second has a farm built around it











Phil


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 23, 2009)

Its great seeing all these brill lime kilns. Havent got a daylight photo but heres a nice one me and Sausage went to near the Roman wall a couple of months back:


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome mate. I was hoping you would stick one of those pics up.


----------



## shatters (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's a couple more 


























Phil


----------



## Landie_Man (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought my Landie from a house just behind the Totternhoe Lime Kilns


----------



## Krypton (Apr 28, 2009)

Iron Kilns?


----------



## shatters (Apr 28, 2009)

jacko159 said:


> Iron Kilns?



I don't know what you mean iron uses a furnace ??

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10342&highlight=duddon


Phil


----------



## tarboat (Apr 28, 2009)

Nine big kilns still live.





A bank of two kilns in the Staffordshire Moorlands.

Marple limekilns images can be found here.


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link on the Marple Lime Kilns.

Burnt line was used a lot in the textile & iron smelting industries.


----------



## graybags (Jun 15, 2009)

*Dartington*

A starter from me, at the Cider Press Centre, Dartington Nr Totnes, Devon











G


----------



## RichardB (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure if this is a limekiln but I'll post it here and somebody can correct me if I'm wrong.. It's just off the A9 on one of the roads to Killiecrankie.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 15, 2009)

Found this one near Gorebridge on Friday:











Overlooking a valley with a small stream in the bottom leading into this (culvert?):


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Jun 15, 2009)

*Aberthaw*

Here's a few pics from Aberthaw Kilns in S.Wales


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jun 20, 2009)

these is a nice lime kiln 2 doors up from chesil beach motors on portland. it was used fas workshops for a few years since and now converted into a small house with the addition of a couple of rooms, this must have been used till quite late on as it had a stationary engine that ran a blowerand the engine was supplied new in aug 1951. i know this because i bougfht the engine for mydad as a birthday present and the history came with it.

if undertail is here looking, have a look up there and get some pics to post here, unfortunalty im 200 miles away now.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll have to stop off at the ones on the coast between Sunderland and Whitburn sometime and get some photos.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 9, 2009)

*Budleigh Salterton, Devon.*

Built in 1801 to replace earlier kilns that had been used since the 16th century.


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 9, 2009)

That's beautiful Foxy ^^. 

This is Tosson limekiln in Northumberland. It is in amazing condition and probably the best I've seen.

The top part.




One of the three lower doors.


----------



## Runner (Jul 10, 2009)

That's in awesome nick Sausage, looks like it wouldn't take a lot of work to get it going.

Here's more form Northumberland:

Beadnell:

















Seahouses:


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 11, 2009)

The Tosson lime kiln even has the remains of the fire grate inside - it was basically bent pieces of railway track making a grid. 
The site is managed by The National Parks Association.


----------



## shatters (Jul 25, 2009)

Some more from my neck of the woods

Dunnerrholme

























Ulverston Golf course Bardsea
















Canalfoot Ulverston ( now in someones garden )











Phil


----------



## TK421 (Jul 26, 2009)

A few from my visit to Wharram quarry earlier this year:
















And a wierd hole nearby 







Here's my report:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10909


----------



## Exploretime (Jul 26, 2009)

Clovelly Village Lime Kiln, Devon






St Brides Bay, Pembrokeshire


----------



## lizzibear (Aug 27, 2009)

Apologies for the poor quality of the photo's but I just had to add this kiln to the thread; despite the fact that this kiln is less than 5 miles away from his front door that smartass shatters didn't know that it exists! Tut, tut!

Believe it or not there is actually a kiln behind the rubble and collapsed wall. It's situated behind a pub car park in a tiny South Lakes village, according to locals the kiln is fairly intact, unfortunately it's barely visible desipte succesive landlords talking about making a 'feature' of it.


----------



## shatters (Aug 27, 2009)

lizzibear said:


> that smartass shatters
> QUOTE]
> 
> WTF Bear, I know my ass is smart, but you don't need to tell the whole world
> ...


----------



## Mole Man (Aug 27, 2009)

Been to Clovelly a few times haven’t noticed that before, must sort out some of my pictures of limekilns. Some really nice pictures on here.


----------



## lizzibear (Aug 27, 2009)

Just to appease shatters here's some shots of a kiln in a lovely situation just a few mins away from the gun powder works and iron furnace in his threads from a while back...


----------



## shatters (Sep 13, 2009)

*Couple from around Shap, Cumbria*











Old railway sleepers used to cap the top
















Phil


----------



## superkev (Dec 2, 2009)

Hoffman kiln, Langcliffe, North Yorkshire

in all its glory





exterior picture









internal picture


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Dec 10, 2009)

At Scarlett, Isle of Man:

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## Exploretime (Jan 17, 2010)

I found this today whilst wondering around the woods with the kids, its in a place called 'Little Milford' near Haverfordwest.














It was very interesting trying to explain to the kids what it was used for!

And then i found this:






Its a Welsh woodland Monkey.............


----------

